# My first foal winter in/out, rug or not, weaning ahhh help!



## sms (12 September 2009)

First time foal owner here! He was born end of June and is doing well, quite light as he seems to be going upwards! We're based in East Anglia so not too harsh a winter. Foals currently living out settled nicely with my herd of his mum and 2 others, with big field shelters. Have been 'advised' that he should be in at night for his first Winter. Others have 'advised' he should not be rugged. Now to my way of thinking he would be better off out and rugged unless of course the weather is really foul.  I have a large stable so when I need to I could stable him and his mum together and then perhaps wean at maybe 7 months? She's not in foal again so I'm in no rush. Does this seem acceptable ie leave him out and rugged with his mum unless weathers foul and then wean him early next year? Sorry for the rambling post, its hard to make myself coherrent when I have 2 very rowdy young sons playing by my computer!!!


----------



## Doris68 (12 September 2009)

I'm also in East Anglia and my foal (several years ago) was weaned at a private stud from end November and turned away with 2 TB colts.  They were not rugged, were fed twice a day, ad lib hay (which they never touched!!) and had access to a field shelter (which they never went in!!).

This stud never, ever rugged their horses by the way.  They were none the worse for it.  I confess, I always rug mine though!!


----------



## KarynK (12 September 2009)

I am lucky in that I have very mild winters and well drained chalk pasture so mine live out 24/7.  I don't wean until they are 8-11 months (if the mares are not in foal again) and then I just pop them the other side of an electric fence until the milk dries up.  Have found this an easy stress free method and it works really well for me.  Mine all wear lightweight rugs for their 1st winter as they grow a fluffy coat anyway.  

Rugging is  a good education, stops rainscald and I am too tight to feed them to keep warm!!   They have ample haylage and their mums have short food when the winter sets in.

I think your plan is very sensible, there are many different methods and ages for weaning but at the end of the day he is YOUR foal and you can do with him as YOU feel appropriate !!!  Tell them, MYOB if you get any stronger advice on your decision!!


----------



## rubyrumba (12 September 2009)

I have 2 yearlings. The colt i had as a weanling at 6 months and i didn't rug him last winter, he was in at night. The filly i bought at 8 months old and she had already been rugged. She always gets much colder than him and definitely feels it when its cold and rainy. This could be for many other reasons but i was 'advised' by many to let him go his first winter without rugs to toughen him up!


----------



## Delarose (13 September 2009)

I never rug my youngsters. All of the foals, yearlings and 2 yr olds are out, without rugs, all winter and have access to shelter and adlib hay + stud feed morning and evening. 

The foals come into a big barn over night, every night, once the weather really turns but go back out during the day.

What you need to avoid is them getting cold AND wet - they can cope with everything else. I agree with the advise that rubyrumba received - they definitely toughen up if you leave them unrugged for at least the first winter.


----------



## Miramis (13 September 2009)

Hi, 

im a first time foal owner too and have been searching the net for answers, its just so confusing  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but the conclusion i have come to goes along the lines of what KarynK has said. I have decided to go against the majority of advice which has been to seperate my colt away from mum at 5/6m ( just seperate them instantly) and stable him overnight for his first winter. 
     Personally im all for the more natural approach ive heard about ,so i intend to wean him gradually next spring (nearer 11 m),  and keep them both out at grass. I had thought i may get my foal a rug, not so much for the cold but we seem to get really wet winters here, but id like him to be hardy. I presume psychologically outside is  better for them?

Ang x


----------



## sms (13 September 2009)

Miramis - i think we're both thinking along the same lines! Thanks for all the good advice everyone much appreciated.


----------



## vicijp (13 September 2009)

I wean whenever the foals start to dop a bit, at present mine are just over and just under 6 months old and still looking well, so won't be weaned for a while (last year I weaned at 5 months as foal started to look poor - there is more grass this year).
Over winter the foals will come in at night, unrugged. Partly because they need different feeding to the others they share the field with. Also, being led the small distance to and from the field every day does them the world of good handling wise.
I would never rug a foal/yearling (and I have all TB's), you will make them soft.
If your mare is not in foal, her and this years foal need totally different feed. Makes things difficult if you don't wean.


----------

